# New feelfree lure 11.5



## Smb1224 (Aug 17, 2013)

Just posting pics of my new yak, just came in this week. Haven't been on the water yet, but that will change this weekend.


----------



## Smb1224 (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry , first pic was upside down


----------



## Smb1224 (Aug 17, 2013)

From the rear


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks great!!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Don't know anything about these but they look nice.


----------



## Smb1224 (Aug 17, 2013)

Seat adjusts in one inch increments, up to about a foot above the deck, the hull looks very similar to a coosa, I can add pis of it tonight.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

If anti-gravity is a feature on that yak it will be a hot seller I'm sure! 

We'll want a full report on it when you hit the water. Nothing like the maiden voyage to get you excited about spring fishing.

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Smb1224 said:


> Seat adjusts in one inch increments, up to about a foot above the deck, the hull looks very similar to a coosa, I can add pis of it tonight.


That's a great looking yak, I really like it.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice boat. That seat looks like a comfy lounge chair.


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

That thing makes mine seem really cheap


Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

My girlfriend has the lure 10 on preorder. She can't wait. .....and after seeing these pics I can't either. Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

good looking boat


----------



## Smb1224 (Aug 17, 2013)

Wanted to take the yak out on the river yesterday, but the water was still a bit high, so took it out on windy caesars creek. The wheel mounted in the rear of the boat was useful, in rolling the boat down the dock and into the water. The next thing I noticed was the stability. I simply stepped onto the front of the yak, took two steps to the seat turned and sat down. I later stood up on my first try and rocked back and forth, I think the only way you could tip it standing up is if you were jumping on one leg. It was easy to get anything in the front of the boat, even the front hatch. It was hard to tell how well the boat tracked with the wind blowing constantly. Overall fun first day out, boat performed great, didn't really catch anything, but found quite a few lures with the low water. Can't wait to try it on the river.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

You made a great purchase!!
You will like this boat as it's very stable and comfortable!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice. This yak keeps climbing higher up on my list. Its right up there with the MX, 115x, and slayer. It will all come down to the paddle test for me.

What are the circles on each side of the front hatch?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Rusty I will bet the bank on it that you will absolutely like the Lure!

The accessories available for the Feelfree are super nice. As much as some complained about the wheel, but I found it made short transportation to the waters so much easier especially when loaded up with gear.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Russ the lure continues to amaze me. I prematurely preordered a lure 10 for Amanda.....but after more research it was the best decision I could have ever made. 

The wheel is actually way better than the slayer wheel.....which is narrow. The wide wheel will allow the angler to drag over a wide variety of surfaces. (Slayer wheel sinks I sand and mud, the larger surface area of the lure wheel in the keel will help with those situations.) 

Neil has the 11.5 on order too......so you will have a couple options to paddle very shortly. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Don't know if you seen the price either......not too bad. 999 for the 10 and ~1,110 for the 11.5.

If they put them on the market for 200 less they would have been in a league of their own. But once you break 1000 your playing with some of the big boys in the kayak industry. I do feel that they are just as good if not better than most of their competitors, but I think you would have seen them explode if they were a little cheaper. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Smb1224 (Aug 17, 2013)

rustyfish said:


> Nice. This yak keeps climbing higher up on my list. Its right up there with the MX, 115x, and slayer. It will all come down to the paddle test for me.
> 
> What are the circles on each side of the front hatch?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The circles are latches for the lid, each a a quarter turn to open the latch.
The wheel in the back actually works pretty well once you get used to using it.

I found a 10% off coupon to an online retailer, so I ended up getting it for $990 shipped to my door.


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

That thing looks great, congrats!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Not the latches. The circles between the hatch and the cockpit. One on each side.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

And how deep is the flip up storage between your feet?


----------



## Smb1224 (Aug 17, 2013)

rustyfish said:


> And how deep is the flip up storage between your feet?


The circles are , flat areas if you wanted too mount something,fishfinder/rod holder/ect. The middle console area is about 6" deep and wide and about a foot long


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Did you make any mods to the Lure? What size paddle are you using? I have a 230 and wondering if I need to go to a 240 with that high seat. I had mine on order for weeks from Hook1 then they ran into construction issues at their location, shipping delays etc so the 10% I was saving via the online coupon code became more frustrating that it was worth. Found out White Water Warehouse in Dayton could get me one in a week in the color I wanted so canceled with Hook1 and will pick up my Lure next week


----------



## Smb1224 (Aug 17, 2013)

Haven't done any mods to it yet, still want to use it a bit more before that. I have a 230 as well, but I haven't done any paddling in the high seat position. I too looked into getting it there in dayton, but didn't want to pay full price and the tax, I originally ordered the lime but went with the yellow when the lime didn't show up on their first shipment


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I got mine for only $36 more than Hook1. Have to pay sales tax though. Can't wait to pick it up and get it on the water.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

